# Oldest piece of yard equipment?



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

My oldest powered yard machine is a 1923 Milwaulke Equipment Roto Tiller.This machine has has driven cast iron wheels a Wisconson engine,rear tines,shaft driven,14 inches wide. It still does a great job.Went out to the barn to take a few pictures,but it is buried. Man I have got to clean all 3 of my building as soon as the snow flies.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

My oldest piece of equipment is my girlfriend... She's 45 and still does a pretty decent job too...


dont tell her i said this though  



sj


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Simple John*

Are you saying your girlfriend is yard equipment?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

she helps out when she can... and she's a hell of a lot older than my tractor...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

1944 Gravely L


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 1950's era Toro Snow Pup snow Thrower. Even have the owners manual. Still works great.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

I doubt SJ will be getting much older if his girlfriend reads this thread:crazy:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't worry, we just emailed it to her. Shes kicking his butt right now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Do potato diggers count? I've got a horse drawn one.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks for sending that off to her leolav.. she just called... at least she's MUCH older than me so i can outrun her... (good thing)


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Just run man....don't look back....run.....they will always catch you sooner or later. That's how they get you to marry you.....just don't tell my wife.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> 
> *thanks for sending that off to her leolav.. she just called... at least she's MUCH older than me so i can outrun her... (good thing) *


You just keep digging a deeper hole for yourself don't you?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *1944 Gravely L *


Opps I am wrong. I guess this would be older. Some kind of old hay rake. It is realy not in THAT bad of shape. The wheels still turn,[a little wobbbly though] and the rake part goes up and down. Anyone know anything about these? One day I would not mind restoring it to working condition.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

our oldest peice of yard equipment we use regularily is a 39 farmal h on a mower have lots of older stuff but it only runs once or twice a year the h runs 3 or 4 times a week


----------

